

Ask HN: What are the best resources to learn modern web development and design? - donthaveaname

Are there are any particular resources anyone would recommend for one to gain a comprehensive understanding of front-end web design and development (or even just stay abreast with modern trends)? In my current position I&#x27;m relegated to older technologies and practices and I can&#x27;t seem to broach this new world of design&#x2F;trends&#x2F;technology without unveiling giant gaps in my understanding.
======
garysvpa
RESOURCES:

[http://www.skilledup.com/learn-web-design-
guide/](http://www.skilledup.com/learn-web-design-guide/)

[http://javascriptissexy.com/](http://javascriptissexy.com/)

[http://www.webdesignerhub.com/best-online-resources-
learning...](http://www.webdesignerhub.com/best-online-resources-learning-web-
design-development/)

[http://webdesign.tutsplus.com/tutorials/the-best-way-to-
lear...](http://webdesign.tutsplus.com/tutorials/the-best-way-to-learn-css--
webdesign-11906)

BOOKS:

[http://www.amazon.com/Modern-JavaScript-Develop-Larry-
Ullman...](http://www.amazon.com/Modern-JavaScript-Develop-Larry-
Ullman/dp/0321812522)

[http://www.sitepoint.com/store/jump-start-responsive-web-
des...](http://www.sitepoint.com/store/jump-start-responsive-web-design/)

[http://www.sitepoint.com/store/the-web-designers-
roadmap/](http://www.sitepoint.com/store/the-web-designers-roadmap/)

[http://www.sitepoint.com/store/sexy-web-
design/](http://www.sitepoint.com/store/sexy-web-design/)

------
codexjourneys
This archived course on Coursera: Startup Engineering:

[https://www.coursera.org/course/startup](https://www.coursera.org/course/startup)

You can still sign up and access the PDFs, which are a goldmine of
information.

~~~
donthaveaname
Thank you so much, this is a fantastic resource -- the syllabus outlines
everything I was looking for.

~~~
codexjourneys
Happy to hear it!

------
coppolaemilio
This is one of my favorites sites to catch up on design trends and the code
behind it. Take a look read some, code some, I'm sure you'll get used to how
things are working in a couple of days.
[http://tympanus.net/codrops/](http://tympanus.net/codrops/)

~~~
donthaveaname
I love this, thank you. I've picked up a few things in the past hour just by
trying to replicate the demos.

------
s0uthPaw88
Thoughtbot's Upcase provides some excellent material for both development and
design. I would highly recommend it.

